# Omnisphere technical question



## mrandrew (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi everybody. Does anyone know how to use the mouse to record live twisting knobs with Omnisphere 2? Thanks.


----------



## Christof (Mar 22, 2018)

This is not possible as far as I know, why not use automation instead?


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 22, 2018)

Mr. Andrew I would suggest you pick up a Korg Nanokontrol 2 for $50 that will do the job. Also a lot of fun is the free Omnisphere TR app for iPad.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 22, 2018)

I think it can be achieved by enable Read and Write automation, this is how I record the Orb control sometimes as I dont get those wooshes from one side to another with some nice shaking in between with a midi controller as I would.


----------

